# Newbie from MA



## viper22 (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi everyone. I'm primarily a firearms guy, but getting into archery opens up a whole month of deer hunting for me in MA. I've only been out to practice shooting twice thus far, but I'm starting to get the hang of this archery thing:wink:

The spec's on the bow are in my sig line. Here's some pics from sighting in the 20 yard pin and 30 yard pin.

20 yards




















And at 30 yards I was still high, and corrected the pin after this set of photos




















The 3D target behind the bag is so old and stiff that the arrows actually melt the foam, and I can't get the arrows out of the target until 5 minutes after I shoot the group!


----------



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

welcome!


----------



## ryersonhill (Mar 18, 2006)

try spraying them with some silicone, if you are ever up in maine we are a quarter mile off the turnpike in gray Howells Gun and Archery Center, stop in and say hi welcome aboard


----------



## BGI Hunter (Aug 20, 2010)

Welcome to AT


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

Welcome to AT


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* viper22. Have fun here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

:welcome: *to Archerytalk!!

Randy
Mod Staff*


----------



## camotoe (Sep 19, 2006)

welcome to AT!


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT:hello2::hello2::hello2::hello2:


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:

Welcome to AT
:wav:


----------

